# Mk5's with paddle valves



## hipdub (Jan 16, 2008)

Is anyone else with a mk5 running manual (paddle) valves?
I was gonna put my switches in my ash tray, but once i got the supply lines ran, i learned that the lines are too rigid to allow everything to fit. Anyone have pictures of where they put theirs or some ideas or insight? I hate to just snag someone else's idea, but i have no idea where to stick these stupid things..

i've already heard "just go analog" already


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Somebody has them cleanly installed into the coin slot area that's under the armrest..

Found it:



Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> I have the paddles installed in the center console. I had to remove the plastic covers as well to run the rear line.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

i had trouble in the mk4 too, need a looooot of room behind for the lines


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

Not an MK5 but i have fitted them in Armrest in B5.5 passat together with gauges. It fits perfect in there. I can take pics for you if you want


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

i put mine in the center console under the armrest. my gauges are there as well. it absolutely sucked getting that much line stuffed in there. ill get pics when i get home.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

My paddles where a bit of a PITA to do, and require you delete the rear AC.

You could try where AlexsVr6 did his. See if they fit on the dash cubby ECS sells


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

AlexsVR6 said:


>


This is pretty slick actually. Did you have an issue with your knee hitting the switches at all?


----------



## hipdub (Jan 16, 2008)

i dunno if theres a difference in the armrests in different years of mk5's, but my arm rest doesnt have anything under it but a big empty space lol. no change tray or anything. but thats a good idea. wish i hadn't already hacked up my ashtray, but oh well. for now the switches are kinda chillin in front of the shifter in that void...


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Shoulda bought a honda. :wave: :heart:


----------



## hipdub (Jan 16, 2008)

oh hai, thanks. :thumbdown:


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

DoctorDoctor said:


> This is pretty slick actually. Did you have an issue with your knee hitting the switches at all?


Nothing yet, they have been there for about a year. The only time they get anywhere close to my knee is when I get out, but I sit a little further back.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

i wish my armrest looked like the first one, that's a really clean setup.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

joelzy said:


> i had trouble in the mk4 too, need a looooot of room behind for the lines
> 
> and for those who say get analog



I should have asked you about the difficulty haha. I got mine mounted and ran like yours, but now putting the ash tray back in I'm like, How in the **** did he fit all this ****? haha. I may make my own panel instead of fitting the tray back down in there. 


Manual valves can be a bitch for running the line, but that is the hardest part... I've had analog and can honestly say I love the paddle valves thus far!:beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

i'm trying to decide where i want to put mine, i'm leaning towards the ash tray, but it's difficult to run the lines there?


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

It can be difficult, but it can be done. I did mine that way and after figuring out the right combo of fittings and lines it wasn't so hard.

I did have to remove the little "air duct" that runs to the rear AC vents though. I didn't give a ****, my AC doesn't even work anymore anyway. 

Lemme see if I can dig up a pic...

Edit: Got it!


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nesho said:


>


i like those colormatched lights... 42 Draft Designs maybe? If so what bulb ??


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

last night i put my valves in the arm rest with lines running from the tank to the valves and from the vlaves to the gauges, what i'm having trouble figuring out is how to run the lines fromthe valves up to the front struts, i'm still a crazy noob with all this air stuff, but does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

I ran my lines in two stages.

First I ran the lines from the front bags, all the way down the frame rails to the hatch. Then ran the runs to hatch. I left enough line to use a union back there to couple them to the "second stage" lines. 

The second stage consisted of running my lines from my tank up to the valves (ran 2 lines and then T'd them) and then running my 4 lines back to the hatch from the valves. 

Then I just put my unions in and all was good in the world. 

Makes it easier to break it up into stages like that. Easier to trouble shoot problems and fix issues that way. Just breaks the setup into smaller, more manageable bits.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

Just had to bump this up with a question. 

Does anybody know if its possible to make the paddle valves dump any faster? Im tired of the rear dumping faster than my fronts...


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

dano17 said:


> Just had to bump this up with a question.
> 
> Does anybody know if its possible to make the paddle valves dump any faster? Im tired of the rear dumping faster than my fronts...


 On the back of the valve there is a tiny exhaust port that the air dumps out. You could drill it out a little bit to make it bigger which in turn would make it dump faster. 

* I have NOT done this. I thought about it but opted against it as I did not want the rush of air to be too loud. I also prefer being able to slowly pinpoint the exact psi I like.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have thought about drilling out that hole as well, but wasnt sure if it would somehow mess up the paddle...


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

dano17 said:


> I have thought about drilling out that hole as well, but wasnt sure if it would somehow mess up the paddle...


 i wanna do this as well.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Armrest seems to be the spot!


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

dano17 said:


> I have thought about drilling out that hole as well, but wasnt sure if it would somehow mess up the paddle...


 It shouldn't. Just go slow, don't mess up, and try not to get any debris in there. Worst case scenario is you have to buy a new paddle. 

Come back with results.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

Well I'm a poor broke kid that spent all his money on wheels and air, so I'll let someone else try first.


----------



## Innovate (Feb 1, 2010)

More pics!


----------



## bobbyk94 (Aug 15, 2010)

any more pics of installed clean/clever paddle valve locations?


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

bobbyk94 said:


> any more pics of installed clean/clever paddle valve locations?


It's a MK4 but here's mine:


----------



## bobbyk94 (Aug 15, 2010)

dubbin18 said:


> It's a MK4 but here's mine:


so clean


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

i've got my paddle valves in the ash tray area of my mkv... i'll post up some pics tonight


----------



## hipdub (Jan 16, 2008)

thaks for all the feedback everyone. i ended up getting a deal on some autopilot manifolds and an avs switchbox so i went that route instead. my switches and gauges are FS is anyone wants em.
gonna get some glowshift digi gauges


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

dano17 said:


> I have thought about drilling out that hole as well, but wasnt sure if it would somehow mess up the paddle...


Tried this before upgrading my management. It doesn't change anything unfortunately. Apparently behind that tiny hole there is a larger chamber with other holes, so of you make the one hole bigger the holes to the chamber still restricts the air flow.


----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)

I've also noticed that my paddle valves (with the airlift kit), the air also exits out of the front of the valves.


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)

Genuine Rolla said:


> I've also noticed that my paddle valves (with the airlift kit), the air also exits out of the front of the valves.


hmmm thats pretty sweet. I never noticed that!


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

i've got paddle valves in my mk5... peep the build thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4959754-Project-Intimidated-MK5-Content


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

anyone else? I'm in the same boat right now. POST PICS of any chassis to give ideas.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

come on, i know theres a ton of manual setups out there. just looking for some ideas


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

this is how i mounted my paddles.







[/url]
392716_2582010343257_1044403391_32610057_1807484645_n by dubbinduh, on Flickr[/IMG]

i did heat up the lines and kinda made "hard" softlines lol, but these got kinked as you can see i had to redo it, it did make it easier in tight spots tho








[/url]
391898_2638743041539_1044403391_32643144_1551403308_n by dubbinduh, on Flickr[/IMG]

looked like this but it was pretty hard to not kink the lines when it was mounted so i said screw it and cut the whole bottom of the center console out for extra clearance underneath 








[/url]
380890_2669388807664_1044403391_32655949_1985760430_n by dubbinduh, on Flickr[/IMG]

il get more pics when i finish up in a couple days


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

and i picked up a euro cubby and chopped that **** up too for the gauges 








[/url]
photo-96 by dubbinduh, on Flickr[/IMG]

HOLLA


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

i was thinking of doing my gauges in the cubby and getting a new south gauges mount


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

mkiv but they are on the side of my seat. :thumbup:
edit: dont mind the gauges i was messing with them and still need to resecure them.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

The side of the seat is pretty genius.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

^thanks


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> The side of the seat is pretty genius.


Seriously, it's looks pro!! :thumbup:


Do you have to have some play in your airlines so that you can adjust your seat? Or, do you just not adjust the seat?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a little slack in the lines sp they can move but i'm the only one who drives the car and i make people get in back from the other side. I got the idea from mini trucks


----------



## matt_s (May 30, 2007)

That seat idea is sweet. Can someone measure the height and the length of the switches for me? Still waiting for mine to come in and I want to see we're I can fit these switches. 


Sent from my Toolbox using Pliers and a Hammer.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bump anyone else have paddles in their mkv?


----------

